# Reviving 5 day old cold bunny



## Javotte (May 29, 2009)

Hi,

5days ago my rabbit gave birth to 8bunnies. This morning two had escaped the nest and were rather cold. One was barely moving but I placed it back in the nest and seems OK now, the other was not moving anymore but was not stiff either. He was not stone cold, so he either passed away very very shortly or is comatic. I placed him on the radiator to warm him up, but he is not responding, albeit being warm and floppier (rather than stiffer). I read once that grabbed on time, baby bunnies can be revived. How do you do it? I am not sure there is any hope for my little one, but in case it happen again...:cry2

Natalie


----------



## irishbunny (May 29, 2009)

Aw I'm sorry, the saying goes though if they are warm and still unresponsive they are dead, so it does sound like your little guy is gone  There are a few different methods of reviving them, some people fill a sink with warm water (not too hot) and put the kit in a bag and dip it in the water, so the baby isn't getting wet. 

Some people put the kit in their bra too , it's a great way to warm them up.

Some people put the hair dryer on so there is a light heat, not too hot and gently blow the baby with that, keep the hair dryer a good distance away though.

Some people warm the kit in their hands too.


----------



## polly (May 29, 2009)

one of the best ways I have heard is to put it in a food bag and pop the bag in warm water with the babies head sticking out its a good way to warm them. Alternatively if you have a good sized bust then popping them in your bra is also a good way


----------



## pamnock (May 29, 2009)

We use a heating pad - be careful not to over-heat!

Pam


----------



## Javotte (May 29, 2009)

Thank you for all those tips...I think he is sadly gone, but will keep the tips in mind for next time (hopefully will not need it)
I just found my other bunny out of the nest box again :shock:, so I put him back. Could he be escaping or is it mommy expelling him. He is a wee bit smaller than the other but beansy enough. If she expelled him, can I raise him separately and how? (even if i keep him in my bra, I won't breast feed though!)
She is a dutch and had 8 little ones as first time litter, I do not have another female to share the weight of motherhood with. Is the litter too big for her?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 29, 2009)

She might be dragging them out the nest during feeding, its best if he stays with mum (many baby rabbits die during hand rearing, and even if they do survive, they are destined for GI issues), even if you keep him in a seperate nest and take him back to the mum at dawn/dusk to feed.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 29, 2009)

I've hand raised several babies...none resulted in any GI issues later on in life. That being said, of the many that I've tried to hand-raise, only about half made it. So I only do this in desperate situations.

I'd leave them with mom. If they're escaping the box already, you can bring their nestbox inside during the day and keep it in a large box with plenty of towels and such surrounding so that if they get out, they can't escape or get cold. And then just take the box to her in the morning or evening for feeding. Maybe twice a day with her since its a large litter.


----------

